# What are you compose?



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Give details - style, movements etc.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Could you clean up the grammar of your question first? Then maybe I can reply


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Come on Vasks you know what he meant... I'm composing a Fantasy for Viola and Piano at the moment. It has a kind of late Romantic tonality mixed with tone rows and modern idioms.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

No, I really couldn't tell,dzc. But if by your reply that's what Sterling was asking about, I am doing some blogging here at TC which will sometimes deal with what I'm working on.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Finishing the sextet I mentioned in an earlier post. The second movement is turning out to be quite large even for the structure I planned. Which is not inherently a negative thing, but a large scale implies a very methodical approach to form to prevent it from shattering into chaotic mess (i.e. to prevent it from lacking musical "Drang").


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

What do you feel is the Sturm?

(as a side note, when some complains about my typing with one hand, I file them in my rubbish bin, until the day they have a stroke which paralyses the right or left side. Until then they will not know what it feels like.)


----------

